# Rockets land athletic shot blocker...



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

...is what I'd like to hear. We could definitely use a backup big man who can play quality minutes at center in order to keep Yao from having to play past his limit. Anybody know any options out there for Houston?


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

jworth said:


> ...is what I'd like to hear. We could definitely use a backup big man who can play quality minutes at center in order to keep Yao from having to play past his limit. Anybody know any options out there for Houston?


for a sec. there i was pumped at the title, i thought we got someone good......


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

awww man... 
:curse: I thought you actually had news that they signed an athletic shot blocker... preferably with a good attitude.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

http://www.nba.com/rockets/news/Rockets_sign_Greek_guard-185070-822.html at least we got VS....thats depth but i don't know if he could make an impact......


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

oh yeah and hurry for Shane to get invited to TEAM USA :banana:


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

lingi1206 said:


> oh yeah and hurry for Shane to get invited to TEAM USA :banana:


tryout


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Spanoulis, *23*, is a speedy guard who brings *quickness* to a team in need of it. 

"He wants to be a great player," Dawson said. "Everybody is going to like this *young* man because he is a very *hard-nosed * player." 

After playing well with the Maroussi Honda, Spanoulis joined the Greek league power Panathanaikos Greens and helped the team win the Greek league championship. 


*those* are good and we need that


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

I had my eye on Elson, but he signed with SA. But of the FAs left, there is Kelvin Cato, Pollard, Evans, Lorenzen Wright. Cato should really come back to Houston. Back in the Franchise days, he was a really nice second fiddle to Yao up on the frontcourt. Pollard is a hard-nosed player who can definitely give some quality minutes. We all have our views on Evans, good and bad. Wright is a solid player if he gets over the notion that he is worth $7 million a year. 

Looking at our options, I motion that we keep the rest of our MLE and go for some '07 free agents. 
Check'em out. 

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_13008.shtml


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I'd definitely like to see Cato back in Houston. I always liked his hustle on the glass and defensive presence down low.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Cato would be a nice pick-up. Do the Rox have enough money for Melvin Ely?


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Cato would be a nice pick-up. Do the Rox have enough money for Melvin Ely?


Unfortunatly, I doubt it. I think all Houston can offer is a fraction of its MLE, and I'm guessing Ely will be looking to make more some where else. He'd be a great addition, though.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

bronx43 said:


> Looking at our options, I motion that we keep the rest of our MLE and go for some '07 free agents.
> Check'em out.


Van Gundy will squander it on Alan Houston and Charlie Ward.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Rudy Gay would have helped with the blocks.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

If Cato is healthy he would be a good backup C and can also play some PF like he did before. God forbid Yao goes down at any point in the season and Cato would be a pretty solid starter as well.

That hoopsworld link shows Lampe with a team option in 07'. Does this mean that he is under contract with the rockets for this season?


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

Why did the Rox not go after Elson or even Jackie Butler after Mike James went to the Wolves? Stupid stupid stupid. :curse:


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

Why don't we offer S&T for Drew Gooden?? Howard+Sura and future picks<----> Gooden. Why not??


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

1st round picks, maybe.
But why would they want Howard, and a mostly injured player?

I still think evans would be the best fit, as he can either start or come off the bench, both effectively. He also seems like a van Gundy player, a Charles Oakley.

Lampe is gone - a player can't play on one team's summer league team and be under contract to another.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

You guys miss Cato? I miss him being able to defend opposing Cs when Yao was foul prone, but I definitely didn't like him clogging up the post 'cuz he has no game watsoever outside 5 feet away from the basket. And he hasn't had any meaningful PT since I don't know when.

Stro Show was suppose to be our "athletic shotblocker", and he didnt' exactly pan out too well. We have another athletic shotblocker overseas in Malick Badiane, but seems like it'll be awhile before he's NBA material (if ever). 

Aaron Williams (FA from NO) is a veteran built like a truck and can play both C and PF. I think he would be a good back-up for Yao with Deke on the decline.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Aaron Williams would be good for us. Dke has nothing left in the tank, but for whatever reason I don't see the team getting rid of him. I guess Gumby has some sort of missed'guided loyalty to him. I want the team better, that's all. And Dke cannot do the job against younger/quicker centers and forwards anymore. Not the way the league has gone with quickness/offense instead of traditional centers and forwards, he's not viable anymore. I'd trade him If I could? I just want a guy behind Yao, that if he goes down or needs rest we don't have to change our whole approach to do so.

Dke is a liabiltiy on the offensive end, that's obvious but from what I saw last year, he's done on the defensive end now, he just fouled people to get boards, instead of hustling or positioning to get them. Great career, but lock it up damn. You're 43? :curse: 
Cant we at least sign a bargain basement guy for 900k who rebounds and has good team def/quickness.
Pollard would want too much money. You know why DAL has Benga/Diop because we have Yao and SA has Duncan? Nobody else has any real centers, we don't have to 'compete' with other centers, so we dont need any big slow unskilled guys. We need young dunking defenders w/ decent attitudes. Plenty of guys like that running around. Or someboyd who can actually shoot?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

We should trade for one of the 3 centers in the Sonics. They're all young and I think they're somewhat athletic.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

cornholio said:


> We should trade for one of the 3 centers in the Sonics. They're all young and I think they're somewhat athletic.


You're talking about Swift, Sene, and Petro. I highly doubt Sonics would give any of them up without anything in return. We simply don't have anything to offer them other than head, cash, and Luther.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I kind of like Wilcox, I know you would think I am crazy.
Trade Howard + Head?? for Wilcox in a Sign and Trade.
I am assuming we get Kover from the sixers with our TE.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

We just re-upped our athletic shot blocker http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/player?statsId=3877

He's not all world, but you coulda had him if you had hurried. :makeadeal


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Everyone wants one. You cant just pull one out of nowhere.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

How many athletic shot-blockers are there outside of Seattle and Chicago?


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> You're talking about Swift, Sene, and Petro. I highly doubt Sonics would give any of them up without anything in return. We simply don't have anything to offer them other than head, cash, and Luther.





head, cash and Luther??? lol


----------



## BDiddy (Jul 21, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> Van Gundy will squander it on Alan Houston and Charlie Ward.


He retired for good!!! Alan Houston but I do hate Van Gundy to...


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Loren Woods would be a nice back-up to yao. I don't know why teams don't like him, he's big and can block shots. The only downside is that his frame is a bit small.


----------

